# Your favorite traditional pic



## ChrisSpikes (Apr 19, 2011)

Out of all of your traditional pictures, if you could only pick one, which would be your favorite?

Think this would be mine.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 19, 2011)

This from Horse Creek hunt 2009


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 19, 2011)

This is a tough one.... I have 2 favorites, one for each of my kids....


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 19, 2011)

I always liked these kind myself!






Another one of my favorites!






At the end of a surprising stalk!


----------



## gurn (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm gonna go with 2wheel on this one. The girl with the pink arra is hard ta beat.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 19, 2011)

Now YOU KNOW I can't have just 1 picture either!!!!!!  my favorites are when I see my granddaughter Katelyn as she grows and know I can compare them with pics of me....I am sure proud of her!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

Tomi, that bottom pic of you on the Chehaw Rondyvoo weapons range is a truly great picture.


----------



## choctawlb (Apr 19, 2011)

This would be my favorite.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Tomi, that bottom pic of you on the Chehaw Rondyvoo weapons range is a truly great picture.



x2x3 x4


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Tomi, that bottom pic of you on the Chehaw Rondyvoo weapons range is a truly great picture.



Yeah, it is.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Tomi, that bottom pic of you on the Chehaw Rondyvoo weapons range is a truly great picture.



I like that one too, and this one from the same day.
Man was it cold!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 19, 2011)

Great picture Chris. Tough question too.

Really a no brainer for me. This picture represents to me,
the prize of 2 1/2 years of practice, anticipation, learning
and hard work. Plus, the memories of having Tomi 
hunting a few hundred yards away, and being there to
help me track, and find this fine animal. Also, this weekend
I happened to be campng, and hunting with about 20 or so
good friends. Good times and lots of memories.


----------



## ignition07 (Apr 19, 2011)

Those are great photos everyone.  Tomi, you are just breath taking in yours.

I have a few because of different reasons:

1.  This is a group of some of the best people that Chase and I have ever met.  There are others that were not there for this photo, but this a good chunk of them.  This was also Chase and mine first time at the Howard Hill Classic.  I'll never forget it.

2. Not to brag, but this is the best and probably last shot that I will ever make and luckily I had a camera to document it!!  I don't remember the yardage, but this was the very last target at the HHC in 2009 and it was a pretty good stretch.

3. The last is my favorite and I hate to steal hogdgz's thunder, but he probably wouldn't post it and brag like I will.  It was great being in the woods with him the morning that he harvested this buck of a lifetime.


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 19, 2011)

Brother Al has mine as his screen saver.  I can't find it on my computer right now, so maybe he can post it.


----------



## Night Wing (Apr 19, 2011)

The bowhunter in the photo isn't me, but I poached this photo from the Leatherwall forum many years ago. I love the panoramic view. I use it mainly as a Desktop photo and it's my all time favorite archery photo.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Apr 19, 2011)

my fav pic... aint of me but ya'll may recognize him even with his back turned!!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 19, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> Brother Al has mine as his screen saver.  I can't find it on my computer right now, so maybe he can post it.



Here ya go Mark, mine too.

My other favorite of all time is one taken by Jeff Hampton while we were at the Altamaha Hunt.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 19, 2011)

Badddwithabow said:


> my fav pic... aint of me but ya'll may recognize him even with his back turned!!



that is als best side


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 19, 2011)

This is a GREAT THREAD Chris! Maybe Martin or Chris could make a slideshow from it!


 When Mike was born, I dreamt of the day we would bowhunt together, I never imagined it would be with trad bows. He began shooting longbows in the yard at age seven. By age 11 he had outgrown three longbows, and his day had arrived. We went on his first bowhunt,with him wearing all Dad's old camo which was way to big for him. Mike carried a longbow, and i carried a camera. He made a great shot at 15 yards from the tree stand on a squirrel, taking hair off the back. I couldn't decide between the "Full Draw" and the "Old Fred Bear" poses from that day.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 19, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> This from Horse Creek hunt 2009



I like that one, too, Bam Bam.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's one from the 2011 Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot. Who the heck takes their bow to the john with them?


----------



## dpoole (Apr 19, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> This from Horse Creek hunt 2009



Chris that picture makes me think of SKETTERS BIG SKEETERS LOTS of skeeters and mo SKEETERS


----------



## dutchman (Apr 19, 2011)

dpoole said:


> Chris that picture makes me think of SKETTERS BIG SKEETERS LOTS of skeeters and mo SKEETERS



Precious memories, how they linger...


----------



## Al33 (Apr 19, 2011)

dpoole said:


> that is als best side


Can't argue with that one bit.



dutchman said:


> Here's one from the 2011 Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot. Who the heck takes their bow to the john with them?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe that was "Little John" from the "Robin Hood" stuff?????????


----------



## robert carter (Apr 19, 2011)

I got a couple. first my Grandson and his Bud snoozing on the couch..



Keith Brunner and a Lucky me...



Brother John. Best woodsman I`ve ever met...



And the Same one sorta like the one Chris has...


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 19, 2011)

dpoole said:


> Chris that picture makes me think of SKETTERS BIG SKEETERS LOTS of skeeters and mo SKEETERS



tried to tell you how bad they were.


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, I aint been shootin long, but this one is pretty cool to me.  Carmen had just shot through a vine at the NGT shoot and was still able to hit the target...Me, Mike and Carmen were laughing pretty hard when Al took this picture.  

I think all these pictures show the same thing, everybody having fun and lovin' every minute of it!!!


----------



## Ellbow (Apr 19, 2011)

I guess this one would be my favorite...at my first archery shoot.

I got an owie on my arm, makeup was all but sweated off so bad I look like Tammy Faye Baker, but at the end of the shoot....I still had a smile on my face! That just says it all!!!
El


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 19, 2011)

I kinda liked the one of Al coonin that log.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 19, 2011)

Can't pick just one but this video is full of great memories...

<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DI4sl9XQEpM?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DI4sl9XQEpM?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Apr 20, 2011)

For some of you who can't decide, if you were going to send ONE to Wild Fire Artistry to have a plaque made, which ONE would you be willing to spend a couple hundred bucks on?  And you can only afford to do ONE.   

 If any of you aren't familiar with WFA, here's a link:   http://wildfireartistry.com/


----------



## Al33 (Apr 20, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> For some of you who can't decide, if you were going to send ONE to Wild Fire Artistry to have a plaque made, which ONE would you be willing to spend a couple hundred bucks on?  And you can only afford to do ONE.
> 
> If any of you aren't familiar with WFA, here's a link:   http://wildfireartistry.com/



Well, since I am a pyrographer I would do it myself and would pick the one of Martin, Allen, Mark and myself sitting on the tailgate. Chip does some awesome work with the burning pens, no doubt! He certainly has a wonderful talent and I am amazed at how well he does with the faces. I especially liked the one of Warren.


----------



## Ellbow (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, Chris, that is some fine work he does!

I would definitely pick another picture for a plaque!
El


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 20, 2011)

Boy it's hard to pick one out. Makes you look real good on how you took the picture and how it came out. He's three I like. Mike


----------



## Al33 (Apr 20, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Boy it's hard to pick one out. Makes you look real good on how you took the picture and how it came out. He's three I like. Mike



All good shots Mike, but my favorite of the three is the one with the buck.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 20, 2011)

Al, my problem with taking pictures sometimes is getting in a hurry  after the kill cause I know I've got a lot of work ahead of me. Need to slow down and enjoy the moment. Mike


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 20, 2011)

Chris was Chip Jones at Twin Oaks last year, either was at the Classic or the IBO? I seem to remember picking up a flyer from him, I looked at his stuff and thought it was awesome. I entertained the idea of having one done from a cool pic I know of a gentleman that had taken 3 deer back in 2007....but I never got around to it. Maybe wasn't the same artist but I believe it was. I know the work was beautiful. Guess my choice would have to be the Feral1 shot of me holding Ruby June.......
p.s. I love the shot that Jeff took of the campfire tho....even tho I wasn't there.....it's cool.


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 20, 2011)

Dang there is some great pics here!!!


----------



## TGUN (Apr 21, 2011)

This would be mine. Chris, I may have to ask for one of those for fathers day.


----------



## pine nut (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the shot of the campfire and the rabbit hunters that Al44 posted.  Those were great shots, but really they are all truly great pics of good times.

Bill


----------



## Killinstuff (Apr 22, 2011)

I like this one because it's the only arrow that didn't pass through a hog and the hog didn't fall dead breaking my arrow.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Tomi, that bottom pic of you on the Chehaw Rondyvoo weapons range is a truly great picture.



X whatever it is up too now!



robert carter said:


> I got a couple. first my Grandson and his Bud snoozing on the couch..



I love this picture.


----------



## snook24 (Apr 23, 2011)

*favorite pic*

This is my favorite pic...mine and Jonathans first trad bow kill plus a rabbit!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 23, 2011)

That's a good un Snook.


----------



## snook24 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Barry


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 23, 2011)

snook24 said:


> This is my favorite pic...mine and Jonathans first trad bow kill plus a rabbit!



That is my favorite too! We shot those deer within a min apart and it was both our first  traditional deer


----------



## snook24 (Apr 24, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> That is my favorite too! We shot those deer within a min apart and it was both our first  traditional deer



DIDNT YOU HEAR ME! I SHOT ONE! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 24, 2011)

Jonathan's deer, looks kinda like ya'll  hit it with the truck before he shot it. Ha.


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 24, 2011)

She actually ran head first straight into a huge oak tree after a shot her,  the rest is drag marks. How ya like my big ol' hat?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 24, 2011)

I like that big ole lid...ya'll did well.


----------



## dutchman (May 1, 2011)

This picture tells it all...


----------



## ky_longbow (May 1, 2011)

i would have to say this one


----------



## coaster500 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## OconeeDan (May 2, 2011)

Those are all great photos.  Good memories.
Dan


----------



## bownarrow (May 3, 2011)

every one of those is great, especially enjoyed the kids pictures (everybody who knows me knows about my soft spot for kids) but Robert's picture of John beside the stump reminds me a lot of one he took of me, and its one of my favorites.

guess if it had to be just one, this would be my sentimental favorite. he's huntin on a hill behind Sanford Stadium now but in this shot he was definitely in his prime---just look at that form, even though he's shooting at an upward angle


----------



## bownarrow (May 3, 2011)

oops, didn't upload


----------



## Ranger B (May 9, 2011)

*A few I like*

a few I like.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 9, 2011)

nice pics Jimmy...is that Pappy in the group pic in the snow???
Tomi


----------



## Ranger B (May 9, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## missalot (May 9, 2011)

this is one of my son ,who was 4 1/2 then, now going on 7.loves to shoot is mad dog pup longbow took him a few to get dialed in about 10 yards and last one hit the 12 ring.he will be in a blind with me this fall ,he loves to call turkeys and crows.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 23, 2013)

Was sitting here bored and looking through "old" stuff. Had to bring this back up. The pic with Mrs Tomi "arrow in flite" is probably the best trad pic I`ve ever seen . RC


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 23, 2013)

I never saw this thread. Some really neat photos. The horns and hides are great but I value my photos and videos so much more.  Here are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 23, 2013)

robert carter said:


> The pic with Mrs Tomi "arrow in flite" is probably the best trad pic I`ve ever seen . RC



x2.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Dec 25, 2013)

this one.. my nephew winning at Hawkeye bowmans club shoot this year!


----------

